# Dry cat Food?



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been using Perina one chicken and rice cat food mixed in with spikes delight. He dosnt really to seem to like the cat food. In fact he seems to sort it out and eat nothing but the spikes delight. He was raised on a breaders mix but wasnt eating it that much when i got him. So i bought some Spikes Delight and slowely started mixing that in with the orginal mix. After a while it was a 50% of the spikes delight and 50% Breeders mix. He still wasnt eating that much so i slowly got it to about 70% S.D. and 30% breeders mix and he started sorting out the cat food and eating only the spikes delight. Now i use Purina one chicken and rice at about 30% and Spikes Delight at 70% for the mix and he still seems to sort it out and mainly eat the S.D.

What im asking what do you all use for Dry cat food. I would be fine with just using the spikes delight but its kinda expensive i want to get a mix of about 60% Spikes delight and 40% cat food to save me money. What do you all use because im going to take him off the Purina One chicken and rice here soon and use a different one. Also how much should i be feeding him i am currently feeding him about 4 table spoons of his dry food and maybe a meal work or cricekt daily. He dosnt seem to eat all his food but i just want to see how much i should be feeding him.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Most people free feed and leave food in the bowl all the time. Usually they eat about 2-3 Tbsps of it a day, some days more than others if you go by my hedgie. Some are picky eaters so you might have to try different things. There's a list stickied at the top of this board that has different foods that are good. You might pick something else from it. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

I was in a similar situation as you when I got my wee one. I call it the Hunger Strike 08. My friend picked up our hedgies at a show and forgot to ask the breeder what he was currently feeding them. apparently it was cheap cat food because thats all either of the hedgies wanted to eat instead of the high protein hedgie food we had bought them. I woke up after my first morning having him to find that he hadnt eaten any of his hedgie food. I was kind of panicked because i thought he was sick or something so we tried some cheap catfood and he ate it so then i started adding in Royal Canine which my cats eat and he seems to like it pretty well. There are a bunch of different Royal Canine cat foods. the one he is eating right now is the blend for Siamese cats. I dont know if it makes any difference which kind you use. Just make sure whatever you give is low in fat and high in protein!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Just make sure whatever you give is low in fat and high in protein!


Low fat is good, but you shouldn't have too high of protein. It can cause renal failure...


----------

